# Small Stream Heaven



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I have always enjoyed fishing small streams just as much as rivers and lakes. I happened to go up a near by canyon Friday and caught a bunch of "Indain Bows" on a BH Zebra Nymph. The biggest was 10-11 inches, which is a nice size for that stream. It was awesome and anyone who would like to trade ideas of small stream action just PM me


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm a small stream nut. Thanks for sharing.

BTW, why are you fishing nymphs late summer? Ugly, furry, and floating this time of year!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I love small streams and small rivers, love em. If you are in the know for anything up north as I am in the Ogden area, love to share ideas!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What is the stream that runs out of Porcupine Reservoir.
Little Bear?
It's a great small stream for Browns.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I love the small streams also.
I have one that is 6 miles from my house and don't get up there often enough but it is never a let down when I do.
I went with my dog for a couple of hours yesterday and managed a Grand Slam.
I didn't get a picture of the brookie cause the battery died in the camera but here are the others.

Porker Bow:










Brown:










and Cutt:










All top water which was the best of the best!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

icthys said:


> I'm a small stream nut. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> BTW, why are you fishing nymphs late summer? Ugly, furry, and floating this time of year!


Well i was fishing a dry, and usually do, but I wanted to test out a nymph and found it just as productive!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

dartangion said:


> icthys said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a small stream nut. Thanks for sharing.
> ...


For sure. Usually I fish a dry dropper with a zebra or a black WD, but this day no takes on the dropper.


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

One of my favorites is just over the boarder into Idaho. I fooled this brown about a month ago.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Small streams are the best! Fewer people and more fish.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Agreed, I LOVE to fish small streams.


----------

